# GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications listed in the *giveaway thread*.

*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *giveaway thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Qualified please enter


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm also, now qualified and would like to be entered in the GIK Acoustics $750 Shopping Spree Giveaway please. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Qualified, please enter me in this great opportunity.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I am qualified so please sign me up! Great giveaway!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified for this giveaway, Good luck to all. And thanks HTS for another fantastic giveaway...:T


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

I believed that I am qualified. Just starting to get into REW soI think there would be a good chance that I would have the need for some room treatment!


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Qualified please enter me


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

Qualified...wish me luck!


----------



## joed (Jul 30, 2013)

It looks like I am in like Flynn.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I believe I am qualified and would like to be entered. Thanks, as always


----------



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

I "would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway"
I'm qualified.
Rubus


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am qualified and would like to be entered. Keep up the great giveaways!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I am qualified please enter me.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Would absolutely love to win this for my first dedicated HT build. Please enter my name into the drawing.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

I believe I should be qualified, please enter me if so.


----------



## jdhatfield (Jan 2, 2014)

I am qualified and would like to enter for the giveaway! Thanks HTS and GIK for offering this. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok, I am qualified and would like to enter. My kids dance studio drives me nuts and I would love to help the kids out with the sound in their room.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I am qualified and would like to be entered. I really need room treatments . . .


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I (think) I am now qualified and would like to be entered into this giveaway. 

I have read enough about other users' experiences with room treatments greatly improving their room sound that I need to experience this myself.......


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Please enter me


----------



## RH55 (Jan 6, 2014)

Please enter me for the draw. thanks.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Qualified, it would be a dream to push my setup one step further


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Believe I'm qualified. Please enter me. I could use the stands along with some diffusion.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am also qualified, please enter me in this great giveaway from GIK :T


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Please enter me. I am qualified I will so need treatments for my new setup. Thanks for the great prize GIK


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I am qualified and would love to be entered, thanks!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I should be good to go to be entered in this! My basement could really use some taming and bass traps and this would go a LONG WAY to bliss 

Scott


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 28, 2013)

I am qualified, please place me into consideration on the list. I'm planning a full acoustic treatment to my HT and this would be very helpful towards that cause. Thanks! David


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

Please enter me for the giveaway! I'd love to treat my little theater with some nice traps.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I have qualified and would like to throw my name into the hat for this awesome giveaway. Thanks GIK and HTS !


----------



## Inceptic (Jan 24, 2010)

I am qualified and would love to be included in the drawing for this giveaway.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Please see this thread for important information concerning the winning announcement.


----------

